# Filtration question



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Hello 

I just got a 33 gallon tank. I have an aquaclear 30 (good to 30 gallons), so I was wondering if I could run the tank on that. It won't be heavily stocked and I figure that with all the sand , wood, rocks, etc would bring the water to under 30 gallons anyway. 

If that wouldn't be sufficient, would it be ok to run this filter alongside a small sponge filter or am I better off to stop being a cheap $#&#*&% and should I just go out and spend the $70 odd for a bigger filter?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Depends on what your planning on keeping in it. Personally I run my filters 10 X's per gallons per hour (GPH). The filter rated for 30 gallons probally has about 150 gallons per gph (and should state it on the box) I keep an Aqua Clear 70 on my 30 gallon, it gives me 300 gallons per hour and I'm very happy with it thusfar. Its better to go bigger now then have to pay for an additional filter in the future, but then again that's just my opinion.  I breed goldfish, snails and certian other critters that warrant the extra filtration. On my livebearer tanks I use sponge filters and submersible filters.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks 

I'll have a small school of tetra, a pair of kribs and a handful of corys in it. Might also stick my poor underdog angel in if he survives his current woes.


----------

